# [SOLVED] Odd screen flicker with flatscreen as monitor.



## Kineticboy2001 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm using a Visio [32" 720p 60hz] flatscreen as a primary monitor connected to my Vaio Laptop through HDMI; the laptop screen itself is a smaller secondary screen. My problem is that occasionally, seemingly at random, my Visio likes to pop, flicker and disable it's LCD (it's still on, and I can't turn it off) but only for a few moments.

Hrm, it is currently doing it.

It's staying black longer and longer each time and it's starting to worry me. I called tech support and they said it was a problem with my HDMI cable, it's possible, but I doubt it.

Also it only started doing this last week. I've had the tv, laptop and HDMI cable each for over a year at least. My main concern is that it will do irreparable damage to my screen which I don't have the money to replace. (I don't have any money at all, so yeah...)

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Kineticboy2001 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Odd screen flicker with flatscreen as monitor.*

New Development: it's been happening regardless of what I'm using (VGA, coaxial, etc) so It's just the TV itself. Should I talk again with Sanyo? It seems to be directly their fault.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Odd screen flicker with flatscreen as monitor.*

Couldn't hurt....

One thing to check, Make sure you are putting out 60hz as the refreshrate from your laptop.

In the past I have seen improper refreshrates cause flickering and other visual problems.


----------



## Kineticboy2001 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Odd screen flicker with flatscreen as monitor.*

Final Update: Problem "Resolved"

It finally broke down completely so I bought a new TV. Word to the wise, don't buy Sanyo.


----------

